# need new table saw



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

hardscrabble,
I just saw that same PC at lowes and almost took the bait once I extended the fence (I need to make some lower cabinets next week). But I played with the adjustment wheels below and they were "wobbly". I checked to see if they were loose and they weren't--just off center. Small details like that are what gets my attention if it's done like that.

Did a search on that saw anyway and someone said the red metal thingie over the blade port is flimsy and moves.


----------



## hardscrabble (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah, those things add up. It also adjusts to 45 degree and not 47 like some. It does tilt left though. At this point, Im lookin for a used Ridgid or Bosch in good shape that I can pickup for less than the PC new. 
Meanwhile I need new air hose, impact driver , levels [nothing but Stabila for now on] sliding bed for truck. The list never ends. There is always one more tool.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

The DeWalt miter gauge is the only real negative about the 745 (cheesy). The Craftsman was probably an upgrade?
Steve 



CO762 said:


> Me too, but I think I'm gonna have to fab one.
> 
> FYI:
> I got my 745 at lowes on the shelf for $200 because they weren't going to sell them anymore. Just lacked the miter gauge. BTW, I went to sears and got one of their gauges for $12 and it works really really well. Of course that's now a discontinued item at sears now. Their other gauges might work also and I bet are far less than the dewalt marked ones.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

hardscrabble said:


> Meanwhile I need...The list never ends. There is always one more tool.


:shifty: and "I need this for that job".......I use quite a bit, even if I never do those jobs. :shifty:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

stp57 said:


> The DeWalt miter gauge is the only real negative about the 745 (cheesy). The Craftsman was probably an upgrade?


Definite upgrade and only for 12 bux. Call the local sears store and see if they have it as they are discontinuing this item. But I"m sure their other guages will work>
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00929937000P?vName=Tools&keyword=miter+gauge


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

CO762 said:


> :shifty: and "I need this for that job".......I use quite a bit, even if I never do those jobs. :shifty:


 
Yeah, I think their supplier on this item is Playschool. I don't know why they even bothered if they were going to make it that cheap. I have several miter gauges laying around, so I didn't have to worry about it.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Rustbucket said:


> I don't know why they even bothered if they were going to make it that cheap.


That's the "catch". They don't make it. The whole thing is manufactured by someone else, not even w/the deewalt name on it. I found that out talking to the deewalt tech about the dimensions of that guage vs the one for the 744. They didn't have the specs on the 745's gauge because it's not their gauge. :shifty:
This is why I thought, "Well, why not just stop by sears?"



> I have several miter gauges laying around, so I didn't have to worry about it.


I think it's funny over time how folks inadvertently collect items. On the bright side, when one get's tired of moving it around or storage is stacking up, it's always fun to give things to other people, "hey can you use this?"


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

CO762 said:


> That's the "catch". They don't make it. The whole thing is manufactured by someone else, not even w/the deewalt name on it.


No wonder it's such a good saw:clap::whistling


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Rustbucket said:


> No wonder it's such a good saw:clap::whistling


 ya &$^#, it's the gauge not the saw. I love mine. anything bigger, I'd have to get a bigger section 8 apartment to live in.......


----------



## AA Carpentry (Apr 15, 2010)

First off hello, my name is Tyler and I am a tool junkie. My vote goes for the ridgid, one heck of a saw in my eyes. Do yourself a favor and get the ridgid flip top out feed stand and you can rip long boards yourself.


----------



## tbronson (Feb 22, 2010)

CO762 said:


> I think it's funny over time how folks inadvertently collect items. On the bright side, when one get's tired of moving it around or storage is stacking up, it's always fun to give things to other people, "hey can you use this?"


Heh. Very true. I had a Craftsman TS sitting gathering dust at the house. Had to have a plumber come in for something. In passing I asked if he could use it. I made his day.


----------



## johnn (Apr 7, 2010)

I see you,r in California, I,m pretty sure you don,t have Canadian Tire stores, but something tells me you might have the odd one. If so, or if you ever get to Canada, you should check out there top-of-the-line job-site table saw, they have two units. one is under the Mastercraft brand, you don,t want that one it,s only 13 Amps. However, the other unit is sold under the" Maximum" brand,,it has a life-time warranty, 15 Amps and has some real nice features such as a retractable 10 ft, 12g rubber power cord, the power switch is illuminated when plugged in, extensions on both sides and at the back, a decent sliding fence as well as a spring loaded collapsible rolling stand and if you use the guard ( I know everybody dose ) it has a laser , oh ya with a dust collector. All for under $400.00 CND. 
I have been using one now for the past 3 year without a hint of any problems. P.S. Prior to getting into construction, I worked for Black & Decker - Dewalt for many years as a Product Performance Specialist. I evaluated the competitions products, . Believe me, the Maximum table saw is a good product.


----------

